# O2 - How to tell?



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay,

I am noticing advanced movement on the mouths and gills of my fish, and I am trying to figure out if this is the cause of O2 deprivation or something else. First I asked the LFS if there was a way to measure the O2 and then I also thought, what would I use for a benchmark.

What is everyone experience with signs of lack of O2 and understanding this?

TIA!


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Too much oxygen is better than not enough, because as far as I know, you can't have too much oxygen (unless you take your fish completely out of the water (j/k)).

Anytime I notice any of my fish breathing harder than normal, I simply raise my spraybar so to increase the amount of surface aggitation/oxygen generation. You can do the same thing with a hang-on filter by lowering your water level, creating a waterfall effect out of the filter. Or, simply add an air pump with air line/air stone.

You should notice your fish's breathing lessening within a short time. Mine usually slow their breathing after an hour or two of adjusting my spraybar.


----------



## FrontMan (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah thats what I thought, but I am also trying to find out what the measures are.
I have an external filter (EHEIM) and when I clean the tank and refill the return nossle is under the water... im just trying to see if this is all caused cause of lack of O2 or not?... I just tried to lift it above the water some and see what happens...

Thanks


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

On your cannister Eheim (same as I have), the return nozzle you're referring to is the same thing as the spraybar I was referring to.

Another thing you can do with your Eheim's spraybar (other than lifting it up) is to direct it in an upward direction. My spraybar stays submerged in water but is aiming at aprox. +20 degrees so that the returning water still creates a surface aggitation, which creates the needed O2. (If a picture would make more sense than my description, tell me and I'll snap one off for you)

And to answer your question, yes, your panting fish is most likely due to short supply of oxygen. But to my knowledge, there is no measurement for this.

Hope this helps you out


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

FrontMan said:


> Okay,
> 
> I am noticing advanced movement on the mouths and gills of my fish, and I am trying to figure out if this is the cause of O2 deprivation or something else. First I asked the LFS if there was a way to measure the O2 and then I also thought, what would I use for a benchmark.
> 
> ...


Rapid breathing is a sign of an O2 deficiency, but it is also related toi many other problems....i'ld get a full range test kit (ph,amon,nitrite/nitrate,O2, gh/dkh) if you dont already have one. This will give you a MUCH better and more solid idea of whats going on.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

your fish tend to swim at the top of the tank. Their gills tend to flair out. Correct the issue with surface agitation, Point power heads to the top.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

FrontMan said:


> Okay,
> 
> I am noticing advanced movement on the mouths and gills of my fish, and I am trying to figure out if this is the cause of O2 deprivation or something else. First I asked the LFS if there was a way to measure the O2 and then I also thought, what would I use for a benchmark.
> 
> ...


Depends on the size and stock of your fish with size of tank. A normally stocked tank would never be a problem with oxygen with adequate filtration, and Eheim is the BMW of filters. Not sure what the measure is but too much oxygen is no good. The result of too much oxygen to fish is similar to what a diver experiences with the "Benz" (sp)


----------

